# Cinnamon for reducing blood sugar?



## licia (Oct 16, 2005)

My dd was at the doctor this week and discovered her blood sugar was elevated.  The doctor told her to add a good bit of cinnamon to her diet. Has anyone ever heard of this?  I'd never heard it. My dh has a problem with his blood sugar being elevated also - but not to the diabetic point.  If this works, it would be a great thing.


----------



## texasgirl (Oct 16, 2005)

Wow, I've never heard of it. Let us know how it does. That would be great if it does work!!


----------



## kadesma (Oct 16, 2005)

Yes I've heard of it and my DH's cousin takes cinnamon to lower his, BUT, it is very hard to ingest that much so he puts the cinnamon in a capsule and takes it like that, I'm not sure of the amount and I'm not sure if it works, I feel there is no harm in giving it a shot if you intend to do blood glucose testing, if you're not, better to stick to meds that have been proven to lower you BG, better safe than sorry. Above all before you do anything ask your doctor!!!


kadesma


----------



## daisy (Oct 17, 2005)

Well, to me it's just another Herb! It has its upside and its downside like any other herb. Here's some more information about Cinnamon:

The inner bark and twigs are used, usually powdered. A hot drink of cinnamon will stimulate circulation and cause sweating, preventing and resolving flu, colds, catarrh and other infections. Cinnamon helps to reduce fevers, improves the circulation, helps bring on suppressed menstruation and relieves menstrual cramping. It helps in the treatment of ******l yeast infections. Oil of cinnamon can be inhaled for head colds and chest infections, and can be used externally to relieve the pain of arthritis or muscle pain. Applied direct, it will ease the pain of toothache. Cinnamon is useful in treating digestive problems such as colic, diarrhoea, nausea and vomting. Taken cold, it can be used to stop excessive sweating. Cinnamon helps to reduce blood sugar levels, and helps insulin to work more efficiently. In India, it is taken after birth as a contraceptive. The powder can be sprinkled onto small cuts and grazes.
 _Usual Dosage:_ Add a rounded teaspoon of cinnamon powder to 1 cup boiling water, stir and drink while hot. Drink a small portion at a time, 3 times a day, or drink a cup as needed for griping and pain in the bowels due to gas. Take with meals to aid digestion. Use 1/4 teaspoon to a cup of other herbs to flavour them. Put it in with the herbs when the tea is made. To make the tincture, combine 10-1/2 tablespoon powdered cinnamon in 1 1/4 cups of vodka. Add enough water to make a 50% alcohol solution. Put in a bottle and leave for two weeks, shaking once in the morning and again in the evening. Then strain and, pour the liquid into a bottle suitable for storage. This tincture will last a long time. Dilute up to 5 ml in a little hot water and take for colds and chills. As a mouthwash: 1/2 teaspoon of the tincture  in half a glass of warm water. Dissolve 5 drops oil in boiling water and inhale the steam for coughs and respiratory irritation. Dilute 10ml cinnamon oil in 25ml almond or sunflower oil and use externally for abdominal colic, stomach chills, or diarrhoea. Soak a pad in the decoction or diluted tincture to relieve arthritic and rheumatic pain. Boil 8-10 sticks cinnamon in 4 cups water, simmer 5 minutes, steep 45 minutes, then apply direct to treat tinea and other fungal infections.

*[font=&quot]Warning:[/font]*[font=&quot] May be a skin irritant for some people. Use diluted. Therapeutic doses, particularly of the essential oil, should be avoided in pregnancy as cinnamon is a potential uterine stimulant. It should be used with care in feverish conditions. Chronic chewing of cinnamon gum or use of cinnamon flavored toothpaste can cause inflammation of the mouth, and lead to pre-cancerous growth. Cinnamon oil should never be ingested Do not use cinnamon while breastfeeding. [/font]


----------



## daisy (Oct 17, 2005)

The word that was blanked out is the medical term for the female birth passage, not a 4-letter word, but a 6-letter word commonly used by all medically-trained people, and never have I known it (the word) to be regarded as socially unacceptable in any context. Since when has mention of body parts in discussion of human health been taboo? 

head, shoulders, knees, toes, fingers, hands, wrist, mouth, tongue, eyes, ears, legs thighs, stomach, elbow, ankle, buttocks, hair, feet, shin, lung, bladder, spleen, pancreas, liver...........


----------

